# Shifa Med School for Foreign Students



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

Would you guyz suggest Shifa over a top gov med school? i know KEMU and AIMC are really good but someone who is unable to get into these med schools would suggest they go to another med school out of lahore somewhere or shifa? 
Also what is the procedure for a foreign student to apply to shifa? how many seats are there for foreign students and what is the fee structure????


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

I'd suggest cmh or smdc...


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

oh really...i heard people saying on this page that shifa is almost next to AKU so i thought it was good...


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

yeah but its not under uhs...and as far as i know uhs is like the top university of Pakistan at the moment...so you'd be a better doctor..and you'd be competing with everyone that way...

but yes shifa is pretty good too if you don't have an issue with the university...


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Shifa is really good, but if you'd like to stay in Lahore, there are lots of private colleges that are good too. The procedure for Shifa is easy because it's all online, from the transfer of money, to the interviews. This year, there were 14 students who got through. Btw Shifa's fee for foreign students is $18,000.

bkn, are CMH and SMDC part of UHS, I thought they were private. As far as I know, only King Edwards, Allama Iqbal and Fatima Jinnah are public there. Because CMH has it's own entry test (along with the UHS one) and SMDC has the NTS test with no UHS consideration.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Shifa is really good, but if you'd like to stay in Lahore, there are lots of private colleges that are good too. The procedure for Shifa is easy because it's all online, from the transfer of money, to the interviews. This year, there were 14 students who got through. Btw Shifa's fee for foreign students is $18,000.
> 
> bkn, are CMH and SMDC part of UHS, I thought they were private. As far as I know, only King Edwards, Allama Iqbal and Fatima Jinnah are public there. Because CMH has it's own entry test (along with the UHS one) and SMDC has the NTS test with no UHS consideration.


lol ofcourse they are!! 

look KE is NOT under uhs...it is its own university so studying in KE is actually sort of bad if you want to become a good doctor!! because the college has detoriated so much ... ever since it became its own university...Neither is FJ because its under Punjab University...

but CMH, SMDC etc are ALL under uhs...the degree from AIMC and SMDC would be EXACTLY the same...from uhs.. SMDC is Shalamar med college and no it doesnt have any test...it considers uhs ka test

hope you get it...I think you are confusing public and private institutions with uhs..

UHS is a university and under it are many private and public medical colleges...but not KE, FJ, UOL, Shifa etc....these are NOT under uhs


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Ahh I see, I was thinking all public colleges are under UHS. And I confused Shalamar (SMDC) with Sheikh Zayed, my mistake.:?

But still CMH and SMDC are almost as expensive as Shifa too, their fee structure is about the same. And I do think Shifa is better. Shifa also employs the new system these days, the modular system which is supposed to be more conceptual and more like foreign systems. So I've heard Shifa students find the USMLE easier to clear. But yes, competition is a problem outside the UHS.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Ahh I see, I was thinking all public colleges are under UHS. And I confused Shalamar (SMDC) with Sheikh Zayed, my mistake.:?
> 
> But still CMH and SMDC are almost as expensive as Shifa too, their fee structure is about the same. And I do think Shifa is better. Shifa also employs the new system these days, the modular system which is supposed to be more conceptual and more like foreign systems. So I've heard Shifa students find the USMLE easier to clear. But yes, competition is a problem outside the UHS.



if you say so. I'm good with uhs because I don't plan on leaving Pakistan...I love it here


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

bkn said:


> if you say so. I'm good with uhs because I don't plan on leaving Pakistan...I love it here


Same here!  I love Pakistan, I prefer it so much over Canada where I've lived for 5 years. I just want to specialize abroad to become a better doctor, and then return to my own country serving my own people. Great to know I'm not the only one who doesn't want to leave. :thumbsup:


----------



## Emma101 (Nov 20, 2012)

heartbreak said:


> Same here!  I love Pakistan, I prefer it so much over Canada where I've lived for 5 years. I just want to specialize abroad to become a better doctor, and then return to my own country serving my own people. Great to know I'm not the only one who doesn't want to leave. :thumbsup:


hmm do docs in pak have a good life?lol i mean it seems like the doctors aren't valued as much in pak cuz there are so many of them...i could be wrong.. btw r u in a med school right now? if so, which one? i'm Canadian too and i want to go to a med school in pak and then come back to canada and practice here but i'm so confused about what med school to go to...i prefer government ones cuz the private ones are too expensive...I wanna go to AIMC or FMJ or KE because relatives in pak tell me these are the best ones but because of the 20% deduction for canadians i don't think i'll get into any one of those (my gr.11 and 12 avg for the science english and math courses ends up being 92% and 72% after conversion) . What gov. med schools would you suggest????? any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

bkn said:


> lol ofcourse they are!!
> 
> look KE is NOT under uhs...it is its own university so studying in KE is actually sort of bad if you want to become a good doctor!! because the college has detoriated so much ... ever since it became its own university...Neither is FJ because its under Punjab University...
> 
> ...



Miss BKN! Can U please tell me the last aggregates of CMH n SMDC?? Coz for Ur very kind info the last aggregate entry in KE is of a student with 90% aggregate!!!!! 90%!! that's the last merit means the creme of Pakistan is studying there n same will be the case with fj! 86.51!! still muchhh higher thann any private medical college! so U should'nt misguide others by saying KE has its own degree so it has deteriorated! Naah!! In abroad! 'U are a Graduate of King Edward and Infact FJ as well'' still matters much more than UHS degree..
And another Point for Ur info.. FJ is under PU which has the first ranking in Pakistan's HEC university ranking..


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Miss BKN! Can U please tell me the last aggregates of CMH n SMDC?? Coz for Ur very kind info the last aggregate entry in KE is of a student with 90% aggregate!!!!! 90%!! that's the last merit means the creme of Pakistan is studying there n same will be the case with fj! 86.51!! still muchhh higher thann any private medical college! so U should'nt misguide others by saying KE has its own degree so it has deteriorated! Naah!! In abroad! 'U are a Graduate of King Edward and Infact FJ as well'' still matters much more than UHS degree..And another Point for Ur info.. FJ is under PU which has the first ranking in Pakistan's HEC university ranking..


well Miss Aisha...arrogant much???

sorry to have touched a nerve but I can ASSURE you that the teaching standered of KE has dropped tremendously. I stand by what I said. I happen to know this because my mother is Associate Professor Of Anatomy and she has worked in FJ, AIMC etc. She knows all about faculty etc and I am telling you that CPMC (which is a private medical college) has the best faculty of Lahore. Then AIMC, FJ, then FMH and SMDC (both Privates). 

She has NOTHING against KE and I have nothing against it too...but lets face it...today's KE is NO match for KE of the past..

This is the same as Kinnaird College for women. It is the best college for fsc etc for girls right?? the one with the HIGHEST merit? Well i did my fsc from there and I can say with out an ounce of doubt that the studies there SUCK! Just you wait...in another 10 years or so, people would start choosing private med colleges over government ones. just the way people now prefer private schools over government ones!

Sure KE takes the kids with the highest marks..but hello?? does KE do justice to them?? No. My phupo's son got in KE last year and he is NOT satisfied with the studies.

AIMC is still going strong.and in the end, MISS aisha, its the degree that counts..kids under UHS all are competing against each other and that is A REALLY large number in many many thousands...but the ones in KE ONLY compete against each other..350 students each.

If I had 90% aggregate..I would have chosen AIMC..not KE...just saying...no need to get all fired up .i personally know one guy from last year who LEFT KE for CMH. and 2 girls who LEFT FJ for CMH.

and the ranking..well PU is ranked before UHS in OVER ALL ranking..NOT in medical ranking..obviouly PU is bigger than UHS because it gives degrees in all fields..but in medical no...UHS ranks above...In medical uni's ranking..UHS is after Aga khan I think...on number 2. google it if you want. I don't see KE in the top medical Uni list...I see uhs and pu...


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

KE has actually dropped, it's still a very good college. But now many people have started to prefer Allama Iqbal to KE. The government is not doing enough to update the public sector, but the private sector is updating itself. Right now, the best medical college in Pakistan is AKU which is private. Number 2 is hard to say with Shifa, Shalamar, Dow, KEMU, AIMC and a few more. But in 5 years it looks like private ones will completely overtake them unless the public ones seriously enhance themselves.

- - - Updated - - -



Emma101 said:


> hmm do docs in pak have a good life?lol i mean it seems like the doctors aren't valued as much in pak cuz there are so many of them...i could be wrong.. btw r u in a med school right now? if so, which one? i'm Canadian too and i want to go to a med school in pak and then come back to canada and practice here but i'm so confused about what med school to go to...i prefer government ones cuz the private ones are too expensive...I wanna go to AIMC or FMJ or KE because relatives in pak tell me these are the best ones but because of the 20% deduction for canadians i don't think i'll get into any one of those (my gr.11 and 12 avg for the science english and math courses ends up being 92% and 72% after conversion) . What gov. med schools would you suggest????? any help would be greatly appreciated!


Are doctors valued here...not as much as Canada for sure because yes there are quite a few of them. However if you specialize from abroad, you are valued very very high and get a job anywhere you want.

I got into Shifa on open merit (with the local fee structure). Shifa's local fee is less than the foreign fee for the government colleges you mentioned so you'd be saving money if you can get admission here as a local. Same goes for other private colleges because it is possible to get admission in them on open merit. However, Shifa's entry test is not FSC based, it's based on SAT and A-Levels which means foreigners have a better chance here. I got in with a 73%, yours isn't that different so you have a decent chance as long as you get more than 50% on the entry test.

And of course there are ones like LMDC which just accept anyone but they're not up to standard. There are some good ones in Lahore like SMDC and CMH too but I know nothing about them. For Canadians, our best bet as foreigners is the HEC Self-Finance Scheme where you should try for FJMC, RMC, Ayub Medical College in Abbottabad (which is also pretty good and has many more seats for foreigners) and NUST (A brilliant university in Islamabad with 20 foreign seats and I came 6th as a foreigner so Canadians have a chance). KE and AIMC are somewhat out of reach for Canadians because Americans and British students get like 85's and 90's in their equivalence.


----------

